# boot\BCD error when trying to install windows 7.



## lukefloden

I want to install windows 7 to my computer using a usb flash drive but when I do so I get an error about the file "boot\BCD".
I had ubuntu installed before this but I uninstalled it and deleted the partitions using gpart from a linux live disk.
I have a windows repair disk and when I try to auto repair it fails. In the details of the repair it says that the MBR is corrupt(the auto repair tried "disk metadata repair" but failed).I tried to fix it through command prompt but that was no help.
I wanted to make sure it wasn't the ISO image so I tried 5 different ISO files of windows 7.
I am completely stuck and need help.
Also my computer can boot and install ubuntu from a usb and also run live disks so I know it can boot an os from a usb flash drive.


----------



## voyagerfan99

How did you make the Windows USB installer? Microsoft provides a utility to make an ISO into a bootable flashdrive.

http://images2.store.microsoft.com/prod/clustera/framework/w7udt/1.0/en-us/Windows7-USB-DVD-tool.exe


----------



## lukefloden

I used the official windows bootable usb flash drive program. I also tried rufus when that didnt work.


----------



## Ambushed

lukefloden said:


> I used the official windows bootable usb flash drive program. I also tried rufus when that didnt work.



PowerISO is a good program to use.


----------



## Okedokey

Download Boot and Nuke.  Boot from the USB or CD and waste your HDD.  Please note it will destroy any data on any drive connected, so only connect the drive you want windows on.

Then boot from your Windows install USB.


----------



## lukefloden

Okedokey said:


> Download Boot and Nuke.  Boot from the USB or CD and waste your HDD.  Please note it will destroy any data on any drive connected, so only connect the drive you want windows on.
> 
> Then boot from your Windows install USB.




I downloaded Blancco 5 and wiped my hard drive but when i try to boot from my windows installation i still get the same error.

The windows ISO is from the pirate bay:
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10362807/Windows_7_Ultimate_SP1_x86_en-US_Jun2014_-_murphy78




Ambushed said:


> PowerISO is a good program to use.


Can Power-ISO make a boot-able USB flash drive?


----------



## voyagerfan99

lukefloden said:


> The windows ISO is from the pirate bay:
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10362807/Windows_7_Ultimate_SP1_x86_en-US_Jun2014_-_murphy78



Well there's the issue. Check the forum rules and please note that's not a valid topic on this forum.

You can find legit ISO's online. You just need to have a legit license key also.

http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/


----------



## lukefloden

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well there's the issue. Check the forum rules and please note that's not a valid topic on this forum.
> 
> You can find legit ISO's online. You just need to have a legit license key also.
> 
> http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/



I tried the ISO you recommended using Windows 7 USB DVD download tool and i get the exact same error (with the boot\BCD).


----------



## johnb35

Use either kill disk or dban to totally wipe the drive and then try reinstalling.  Sounds like there is an issue with the drive.


----------



## lukefloden

johnb35 said:


> Use either kill disk or dban to totally wipe the drive and then try reinstalling.  Sounds like there is an issue with the drive.



I already did this once and it did not help. I used blancco to do it because it said it was more efficient than dban.


----------



## Okedokey

Then there is something wrong with the drive, SATA port or bios settings.


----------



## johnb35

Don't you have a cd rom drive in the system?  If so, try using that to install instead of usb, sometimes usb can be a pain to install with.


----------



## lukefloden

Okedokey said:


> Then there is something wrong with the drive, SATA port or bios settings.



I installed ubuntu on it twice and it worked so i dont think its the drive or the SATA port.



johnb35 said:


> Don't you have a cd rom drive in the system?  If so, try using that to install instead of usb, sometimes usb can be a pain to install with.



I wanted to use USB because i didn't have large enough DVD's. I only had the 700mb kind but i recently found some larger ones.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well just as a test try to install Windows 7 from the DVD disk.
Buy one blank DVD disk and burn the ISO to it and try to install it from that JUST TO SEE if it's going to give you the same error.

If not then you did not properly erased and configured the USB drive.
There was a tool used to do the same with Windows XP and it was a little bit tricky to properly set it up,but once you would do things right,it would work great.
So for Windows 7 things should be even easier.Here are step by step instructions.So follow them EXACTLY and it MUST work:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/a/install-windows-7-usb.htm

I tried it and it works perfectly.

Also use KILL DISK or DBAN (as others said) to completely erase your entire HDD.Do THAT before ANYTHING else!


----------



## lukefloden

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well just as a test try to install Windows 7 from the DVD disk.
> Buy one blank DVD disk and burn the ISO to it and try to install it from that JUST TO SEE if it's going to give you the same error.
> 
> If not then you did not properly erased and configured the USB drive.
> There was a tool used to do the same with Windows XP and it was a little bit tricky to properly set it up,but once you would do things right,it would work great.
> So for Windows 7 things should be even easier.Here are step by step instructions.So follow them EXACTLY and it MUST work:
> 
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/a/install-windows-7-usb.htm
> 
> I tried it and it works perfectly.
> 
> Also use KILL DISK or DBAN (as others said) to completely erase your entire HDD.Do THAT before ANYTHING else!



When I used dban it said it successfully wiped my drive but there was an error:
" /dev/sda (process crash) "

I ran two different wipes and got the same error.

I tried booting from the USB with the same error but when I booted from a DVD and it seems to work but im still installing. Thank you all for your help


----------



## johnb35

So did you get it installed or no?


----------



## lukefloden

johnb35 said:


> So did you get it installed or no?



Yes I did. Thank you for your help.
Now I just have to figure out how to download drivers for my ethernet connection


----------



## johnb35

Thats easy.  What is the model of motherboard you have or model of pc if store bought?


----------



## lukefloden

johnb35 said:


> Thats easy.  What is the model of motherboard you have or model of pc if store bought?



I have an ASUS P5RD2-vm motherboard.


----------



## johnb35

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## lukefloden

I forgot to mention that the motherboards Ethernet port does not work and that I have a network card for Ethernet.

the network card:
Network everywhere fast Ethernet 10/100 network card
model number: NC100


----------



## johnb35

Looks like you may need to get a new card as I can't find drivers for the model.  It's an old card.


----------



## lukefloden

johnb35 said:


> Looks like you may need to get a new card as I can't find drivers for the model.  It's an old card.



Yeah... i was afraid of that.

What if i could get my hands on the installation disk for the card?


----------



## johnb35

It wouldn't have windows 7 drivers as I said, its an old card.  You would need to buy an ethernet adapter that is compatible to windows 7.


----------



## lukefloden

Ok thank you for the help.


----------

